# Delighted with nutraquin results



## squarecircle (Jan 18, 2013)

Just thought I would drop a quick post to say how delighted my mother has been with the results she has seen since using Nutraquin Plus for her old Jack Russell - Would highly recommend.


----------



## barnabybrian (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep, used nutraquin+ for 4 years on my Great Dane, super product, we had him on a whopping dose of Metacam and within 7 days we had halved the metacam dose, now he rarely needs Metacam, once every 2/3 months on average, so we are delighted!

Love nutravet's loyalty Buy 6 get 1 free scheme too, has really helped us out as he is a big boy


----------



## squarecircle (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad your not so little dog is doing well on nutraquin too : )


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

barnabybrian said:


> Yep, used nutraquin+ for 4 years on my Great Dane, super product, we had him on a whopping dose of Metacam and within 7 days we had halved the metacam dose, now he rarely needs Metacam, once every 2/3 months on average, so we are delighted!
> 
> Love nutravet's loyalty Buy 6 get 1 free scheme too, has really helped us out as he is a big boy


Do you buy from Nutravet site? I can't find any prices and it says prescribed by vet?


----------



## barnabybrian (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, the nutraquin can only be bought from a vet, I walked in and bought it over the counter, I didn't need to see the vet. Hope that helps


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry, what is it used for?


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't see how this differs significantly enough from other good quality glucosamine preparations already available to buy from internet pharmacies to justify the obvious additional cost of only being able to buy it through vets.

Probably quite a clever marketing strategy. It suggest that if it's only available through vets it must be superior quality which is not necessarily the case if it uses the same active ingredients as others. And it also protects the price as vets aren't going to discount it like the bulk buy cheap internet pharmacies would.

I'd have to have a detailed explanation of exactly why this product is likely to work any better than other supplements on the market before shelling out my hard earned...

However, glad it's working for those who use it though.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it the same as seraquin?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Inca's on mobile bones I thought her body maybe getting too used to it and was no longer effective so tried seraquin but she wouldn't eat her dinner with it on. (she wouldn't eat tablets whole so had to put them in food processor to break them up!) 

Is the Nutriquin a powder or tablets? I wondered if there's a list on ingredients anywhere to see if it has same in as Mobile Bones?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> Inca's on mobile bones I thought her body maybe getting too used to it and was no longer effective so tried seraquin but she wouldn't eat her dinner with it on. (she wouldn't eat tablets whole so had to put them in food processor to break them up!)
> 
> Is the Nutriquin a powder or tablets? I wondered if there's a list on ingredients anywhere to see if it has same in as Mobile Bones?


Mobile bones has no chondroitin as it tends to come from caged hens and other to so ethical sources.

Have you tried putting some salmon oil on her food to encourage her? My fuss ass older boy eats pretty much anything with that or tinned mackerel on.


----------

